# Compatibles

## docrog

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter clavier-souris Cherry DW 9000 Slim et malgré mes demandes auprès de la société

et autres vendeurs je n'obtiens pas de réponse sur la compatibilité du sus-dit matériel

avec Gentoo ou autre distribution Linux (Linux Mint par exemple).

Pouvez-vous, SVP, me renseigner ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to French.

----------

## Syl20

A priori, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas. Du moins la partie standard : clavier 105 touches et souris deux boutons + molette.

Ces périphériques sont la plupart du temps détectés comme des claviers et souris USB classiques. La gestion du bluetooth est masquée par défaut. Si par contre tu veux te servir du module bluetooth en tant que tel, pour appairer d'autres périphériques, il y a un peu plus de boulot.

Certaines fonctionnalités pourraient nécessiter une configuration spécifique (encore que...) :

- les touches dites "multimédia" sur le clavier,

- les boutons supplémentaires de la souris,

- la remontée d'informations sur l'état de charge des batteries.

----------

## docrog

Merci pour la réponse.

La société Cherry m'a confirmé la compatibilité avec Linux.

Amitiés

----------

